# Strange Hard Starting Problem



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Purge valve been replaced?


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

On my old 12 the purge valve solenoid went out and gave me fits to start after filling the tank. I cannot remember the exact testing but it was quick and easy and a new solenoid was under $40


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

+1 for purge valve.

If you know it's going to act up, unplug the lines to it and cap them off and try starting. If it starts right up, there's your issue.

Especially prevalent when you just filled the tank.

Your coolant temp sensor issue may be causing it as well. If the car thinks it's really cold or really hot and it isn't, the A/F mixture will be off.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> +1 for purge valve.
> 
> If you know it's going to act up, unplug the lines to it and cap them off and try starting. If it starts right up, there's your issue.
> 
> ...


Would that be the one on the water outlet or elsewhere?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Thebigzeus said:


> Would that be the one on the water outlet or elsewhere?


Water outlet one seems to be the most common, but if you're going to change one, change that AND the radiator one at the same time They're cheap and relatively easy to do without draining the coolant (if you're quick about it).


----------



## matiii1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes I did do the purge valve last week but it did not seem to fix it.Is my fuel pressure suppose to drop down that much overnight from 57.5lbs to 19 lbs.Seems strange.I see another guy named Daddyzee has the same problem i have with a short video clip of the problem,but his post seems to be getting old with no solution ever listed.I messeged him but have not heard back yet.Not sure what else to try.I just started to get the oil and coolant leaks under control then this started happening.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Normal for some pressure to bleed off - as long as it's not zero and returns with a key flip before starting, I wouldn't worry about the pressure.


----------



## matiii1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Got car working fine now.Changed ECT sensor and radiator sensor together.Must be something wrong with 1 of them car starts fine now even after sitting for 22 hours and no more occasional ac off due to high engine temp.Not sure why these parts would cause a hard start condition only first thing everyday but as long as its fixed.


----------



## Lando (Feb 2, 2015)

matiii1 said:


> I have this strange starting problem that started happening about 1 month ago.First thing in morning car cranks excessivly and does not fire,but if i interupt start process and do it again it starts right up.At first it did this every couple days ,now its everyday and only first start in morning,all day runs fine.I do get Ac off high engine temp sometimes also sporatically maybe first thing,maybe not for 3 days.Not sure if thats related to this problem.I hooked up fuel pressure gauge and running has 57.5 psi,and stays that way for about 2 hours after shutoff, but15 hours later next morning it was at 19 psi.My question is should pressure stay around 57.5 psi pretty much always even when off for days.Can this be my hard start problem.2013 cruze ltz 1.4 lt.I have had since new and has 136k on it now.I have had the usual coolant and oil leaks everyone else has had and i have pretty much fixed all of them,but this one is new to me.Any help would be appreciated.Thanks


my car has literally been in the dealership for 3 weeks with this same issue. Ivebeen told its the shop foremans special project and they even had engineers visit the dealership to look at my car. They have changed several parts at no charge trying to figure it out. Hopefully they solve the issue and I can relay it back here.


----------



## matiii1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lando said:


> my car has literally been in the dealership for 3 weeks with this same issue. Ivebeen told its the shop foremans special project and they even had engineers visit the dealership to look at my car. They have changed several parts at no charge trying to figure it out. Hopefully they solve the issue and I can relay it back here.


My car has been working properly for months now after doing ect sensor and the one in the radiator also.Fixed my strange starting problem.Dont know why but thats the last parts I changed.


----------



## Jv191935 (11 mo ago)

Hello and I was so glad to find your post because I have been struggling with the same problem. However replacing the coolant temp sensors did not help me. I wondered if recall the codes that the car gave you or if your fan would come on any time you took the key out of the ignition even when engine was cold. Thank you for any tips, I’m still convinced my issues is in the cooling temp-air temp system.


----------



## Johnny123 (11 mo ago)

Jv191935 said:


> Hello and I was so glad to find your post because I have been struggling with the same problem. However replacing the coolant temp sensors did not help me. I wondered if recall the codes that the car gave you or if your fan would come on any time you took the key out of the ignition even when engine was cold. Thank you for any tips, I’m still convinced my issues is in the cooling temp-air temp system.


Hi there! I've been having an issue with hard cranking but no starting for one week now, how did you resolve yours?


----------



## Jv191935 (11 mo ago)

I have still no figured it out yet but I think I have a bad pressure sensor in the gas tank/charcoal canister. About to check that next. I’ll let you know.


----------

